# Richfield Ohio Show April 24th



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Can someone fill us in on the imparticulars?? 

I know Brad who runs the show:,,

,Brad's (Show organizer) phone is 330-666-6057

That's all I have so far lol


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Why the frowney face ? I dont know particulars but i will be there !


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

MODEL MOTORING CAR CLUB

Richfield Days Inn (330-659-6151)

Ohio Turnpike Exit 173

4742 Brecksville Road

Richfield Ohio

9:30-3:30 Admission $5.00

Contact: Brad Bennett (330) 666-6057

Email: [email protected]

Does this help


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sure does Mike thanks.


I'm gonna make it this time so I'll be happy to meet you pal &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Shows this sunday , anyone other than myself and joe going ?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Joe, you are going to get lost if you leave Jersey>....LOL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Joe, you are going to get lost if you leave Jersey>....LOL



Well Bill, I'll be with the Bob n Tom show lol!!! Anything is possible!!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Have fun


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

We're broken down in Blakeslee PA. Bad water pump. So...

Renting a mini van or van now, then transfer the stuff and continue. 

Never a dull moment &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bummer
but think about the adventure you will have to share wih everyone after!
LOL
hope no more mishaps take place.
have fun guys


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So, we found this "repair" shop .They guys had a couple teeth each lol. 

But these guys were great. The shop owner drove Bob 35 miles to the Airport to get a rental Tahoe. After he dropped Bob, he actually picked up the water pump to do the fix this morning. 

Shud be back up and running today ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hope you guys got home OK


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, which vehicle had the mechanical problem, Bob's Kia, his larger SUV or Tom's? Glad to hear you have it sorted out and get home safe.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> hope you guys got home OK


yeah, sry. 'bout the bad-luck 
but, drop a note off here. to let us know your home, safe n' sound :thumbsup:

Bubba (The Senile) 123:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

All's well .Tom's Denali broke down. But everyone is safe n home


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Took me forever to get home but a fun trip as always. Joe is a great co-pilot.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

�� 

7-8 hours of great conversation and stories of all the slot car collections these 2 got over the years. Each way too lol!! Apart and together. ��


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

So did you get to the show?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh Yea we did .Missed the night before room trading deal, in which I heard I missed some dash bodies I'm after, but still got there on time for the actual show. ?


----------

